# Plain jigs or with a little flash?



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Fishing the weeds people say a spinning or fluttering attractor works better than a plain jig. This year I've been just going vanilla (plain) and its been working well for me. What do you think?


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I like the plain jig. The spinner makes them less weed friendly.


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

plain jigs, but sometimes i add a grub to give it more body.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

at skeeter there was a kid fishing from the sore and he got a nice eye on a spinner on a jig.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

When you are jigging from a boat on Mosquito or West Branch, are you anchored? Casting and bouncing? Swimming it? Vertical? I have very little experience with jigs and would appreciate any advice. How does anyone determine the size to use? Color? Twister tail or live bait? Weedless or not?

Thanks,

Bobby


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Jig is unfishable but...There are a few helpful starting tips for ya! First is to drift on windy days. The drift speed and depth you want to keep will deside what weight. Color dont matter as much but will take time to see what works. With what ever jig size and speed its the 30deg to 45deg angle you keep with it. TIGHT-LINES Still the 1/4-3/8oz in deeper 15-35 works in choppy water. 1/16-1/8oz works for shallower or slower drifts. Stick with it for flippin! The line size for me is Stren Super braid. The 10# DIA/40LB Test works well on both! Green stuff! You want to straiten your hook. Not re-tie! Warning! Dont wrap you hand in it to pull it free. Use a towel. Braid works for trollin too. Use a small saftey snap on bigger jigs,trollin cranks and blade baits too! Big savings


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I like to swim the jig alot over rubble and stumps. I like the 1/8 oz weight on normal weather. If the wind kicks up I will go heavier up to a 1/2oz. I don't like the bow in the line. I like long casts but I pay a price with lost fish on line stretch. I really considering what Jig said about the braided line. Big Daddy 300 uses it and I noticed it works well fishing with him. The biggest thing with using Jigs is that if your not losing them your not where the fish are. I can't tell you how many I loose in a year. Hundreds! This why alot of people don't fish them because of the hassel of tying another on. Have a point sharpener with you if your fishing the rocks. One small hang up and that point is dull or turned up.

You asked about anchoring. I like to most of the time so I can work the spots with percision. It seems that some of the better conditions are when the wind is blowing good.

I have noticed times when the color is important during the day. Only a couple of times a year. Most of the time they will strike if in thier face.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

I've thought of using fireline with a short mono leader, that way I can just quick change jigs when they dull or snap off. Does that hurt the chances of catching fish? I don't mind changing tackle as often as I need, losing jigs or not is not my greatest concern. I just think that the next step in becoming a successful fisherman on the inland lakes especially, is to learn how to jig. Sounds like I'm not far off on techniques I've been using, but sounds like I'm way off on finding the fish. Maybe I should check my fishfinder (transducer). 

How deep is West Branch, let's say as you are making your way from the docks by the beach over to the Island? I keep hearing that at certain times, the fish are in 14 FOW, but I'm very unser how accurate my readings are.

Thanks a lot for all of the input, it is really helpful to me.

Bobby


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes, fireline with a mono or fluorocarbon leader will work. 6#/2# diameter fireline with a 2ft leader of 6# fluorocarbon is what I use. I attach the two with a micro swivel. Some use back to back uni knots.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

ANother use for braid. There not cheap! When you start losing them its diff. Mono or floro is still top notch for verticalin. Just got too match the rod to line and lure. Braid on loose poles. Mono on stiffer ones. On 1/8oz jigs I like 10-12lb mono. Anyone use less still?


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm going to try and get out this weekend to either West Branch or Mosquito and try thes things out. If I get out, I'll let you know how I did. Wish I had a stronger outboard, I'd travel the lake more than I do. I only have a 9.9 Evinrude on a 17 foot tri-hull fiberglass bass boat. It's what came with the boat, and I couldn't pass it up for the price. Well, I'm sure you all don't care about that too much, so thanks again, and I hope to run into some of you guys out there one of these days. The best lessons on catching fish I've ever had have been from watching others in action, not just asking questions.

Bobby


----------

